

Would You Do Me A Favor? - arst829
http://blog.zelkovavc.com/would-you-do-me-a-favor/

======
kickme444
Don't think its a great idea to post a link explaining a private beta of a
company and not allow beta invites for the community you're posting to.

------
sawyer
I find the idea of automatically calculating and tracking one's "social
capital" disturbing.

------
jacques_chester
The business model is simple:

We've discovered an echo chamber. Let's sell them microphones, an amp and a
speaker!

